# New Nissan QashQai 1.5 DCI with adblue



## Ruben Freitas (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey guys, i work as Nissan Technician and i have a question about this engine

This car came to your repair shop and this car have this DTC's P20F4 and P14A2, this car have latest software on the ADCM.
I can't erase this DTC's, ADCM can comunicate with ECM. All seams ok. Except this DTC's that a cant erase.

Anyone knows a sulotion to this problema?

Thanks for the help


----------

